# silly Georgia Bulldogs...



## jdgator (Apr 30, 2008)

You call yourselves southerners, yet your fight song, "Battle Hymn of the Republic", was written by a yankee. Might as well be the fighting Abraham Lincolns. Your almost as stupid as Auburn fans, who can't decide if their mascot is the tiger or the war eagle. 


Sorry couldn't resist. Long time till duck season and I just had to stir the pot a little bit.


Go gators!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh yes, the location of the person who wrote the fight song of your alma matter is the litmas test of being a southerner.

Hey, ya know what- the quad at UGA was fashioned after Yale's campus.  That must mean we are Ivy Leagers too.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 30, 2008)

Can't wait for Nov 1....


----------



## Buck (Apr 30, 2008)

jdgator said:


> You call yourselves southerners, yet your fight song, "Battle Hymn of the Republic", was written by a yankee. Might as well be the fighting Abraham Lincolns. Your almost as stupid as Auburn fans, who can't decide if their mascot is the tiger or the war eagle.
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. Long time till duck season and I just had to stir the pot a little bit.
> ...



  Yea, we've heard all this many times before on here...  

Sorry, Jmike and others, but he started it... 


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PcT9M9IHD7s&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PcT9M9IHD7s&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 30, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Yea, we've heard all this many times before on here...
> 
> Sorry, Jmike and others, but he started it...
> 
> ...






Very fast indeed....


----------



## BPR (Apr 30, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Can't wait for Nov 1....



But until then, we can just relive October 27, 2007.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/boxscore?gameId=273000061


----------



## jdgator (Apr 30, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Can't wait for Nov 1....



Neither can I. Worlds largest outdoor cocktail party can't be beat. 

But seriously, how could a good ole southern college like UGA settle for a union marching song? You bulldog trivia nuts must know folklore about that.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 30, 2008)

The tune was written in 1855 and has many different songs that use it. 

John Brown's Body

Cannan's Happy Shore

Brother's Will You Meet Me

Battle Hymm of the Republic

Glory, Glory to Ol'Georgia

Glory, Glory to Ole Auburn

Glory to Virginia

Glory Glory Colorado

etc...

"Orange and Blue"

So give a cheer for the orange and blue
Waving Forever
Forever Pride of old Florida
May She droop never (The little blue pill can fix that) 
We'll sing a song for the flag today
Cheer for the team at play
On to the goal we'll fight our way
For Florida.


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeff Phillips said:


> May She droop never (The little blue pill can fix that)







old people.......


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2008)

broke-back gators!


----------



## jdgator (Apr 30, 2008)

It was actually a semi-serious question. Was the school taken over by the yankees during reconstruction or something?


----------



## blessedchevy (Apr 30, 2008)

Did you hear about the war between Georgia and Florida?
Florida's boys where throwing dynamite across the state line! But it was O.K. because Georgia's boys just picked them up, lite em and threw em back!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 30, 2008)

goob said:


> broke-back gators!



that was funny


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 30, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Did you hear about the war between Georgia and Florida?
> Florida's boys where throwing dynamite across the state line! But it was O.K. because Georgia's boys just picked them up, lite em and threw em back!


----------



## jdgator (May 1, 2008)

Ok. I'll assume you all have no clue why you sing a song penned by an abolitionist. I promise not to ask those types of questions any more.


----------



## SuperSport (May 1, 2008)

And what is wrong with that? 
Go Dawgs!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Ok. I'll assume you all have no clue why you sing a song penned by an abolitionist. I promise not to ask those types of questions any more.



why shouldn't we sing a sone written by an abolitionist? Is there something wrong with an abolitionist?


----------



## jdgator (May 1, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> why shouldn't we sing a sone written by an abolitionist? Is there something wrong with an abolitionist?



No problems on my end. Its just funny that a school with such rich southern traditions picks it for football games. Its even better that nobody really know why. I get the feeling most of you guys don't appreciate the irony.  anyway, over and out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Your almost as stupid as Auburn fans, who can't decide if their mascot is the tiger or the war eagle..


 


This coming from a school that couldn't even pick a Gator for the Media Guide and ended up with a Crocodile... Silly little Gators.. Brains are for Bulldawgs!! 


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/football/college/news/2003/07/29/florida_croc_ap/


----------



## 60Grit (May 1, 2008)

Don't the lizards have orange in their colors???

I hate orange,,,,,,,,,,have I ever told anyone that???


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Don't the lizards have orange in their colors???
> 
> I hate orange,,,,,,,,,,have I ever told anyone that???


 
I don't think I've ever heard you say that Grit...
I HATE ORANGE TOO!!! I'm not sure if I've ever told anyone that... Although, I don't hate the dumb ones... I just feel sorry for them...


----------



## MudDucker (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> No problems on my end. Its just funny that a school with such rich southern traditions picks it for football games. Its even better that nobody really know why. I get the feeling most of you guys don't appreciate the irony.  anyway, over and out.



Whats funny is someone from Florida, home of the most yankees outside of New York, coming on here and pointing out one possible yankee tie of a truly southern school.  Our song was not written by a yankee, the tune may have been, but not the song.


----------



## Killer41 (May 1, 2008)

Rocky Top will always be, Home sweet home to me! oh wait wrong song, sorry


----------



## 60Grit (May 1, 2008)

Killer41 said:


> Rocky Top will always be, Home sweet home to me! oh wait wrong song, sorry


 
They are orange too.....YUCK...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 1, 2008)

60Grit said:


> They are orange too.....YUCK...



Yet another team confused about their mascot.. How do you call yourself Volunteers and have a dog (smokey) for a mascot?


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 1, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Whats funny is someone from Florida, home of the most yankees outside of New York, coming on here and pointing out one possible yankee tie of a truly southern school.  Our song was not written by a yankee, the tune may have been, but not the song.





Here here!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 1, 2008)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yet another team confused about their mascot.. How do you call yourself Volunteers and have a dog (smokey) for a mascot?



Smokey was the only one that would "Volunteer" for the job..


----------



## 60Grit (May 1, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Smokey was the only one that would "Volunteer" for the job..


 
Why is a theme song for a school in the Smoky Mountains "Rocky Top"???

Aren't the Rockies out west?? But then they name their hound mutt Smoky.

These colleges are so fickled....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 1, 2008)

Well, maybe the first mistake (of course made by a Univ. of Fl. supporter) is making an ignorant assumption, evidencing  the deficiencies of an inadequate post-secondary education.

The truth is that the lying thieving Yankess stole the song in the first place.



> The song first gained popularity around Charleston, South Carolina, where it was sung as a Methodist Camp Meeting song, particularly in churches belonging to free Blacks. By contrast, it was also used early on as a marching song on army posts.
> http://lcweb2.loc.gov/diglib/ihas/loc.natlib.ihas.200000003/default.html
> 
> 
> ...





> About 1856 William Steffe of South Carolina wrote a camp-meeting song with the traditional "Glory Hallelujah" refrain. It started with the words "Say, brothers, will you meet us on Canaan's happy shore?" The tune had such an infectious swing that it became widely known.[/QUOTE]http://www.fortunecity.com/tinpan/parton/2/battle.html


----------



## Bitteroot (May 1, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Well, maybe the first mistake (of course made by a Univ. of Fl. supporter) is making an ignorant assumption, evidencing  the deficiencies of an inadequate post-secondary education.
> 
> The truth is that the lying thieving Yankess stole the song in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## JD (May 1, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Well, maybe the first mistake (of course made by a Univ. of Fl. supporter) is making an ignorant assumption, evidencing  the deficiencies of an inadequate post-secondary education.
> 
> The truth is that the lying thieving Yankess stole the song in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonedog (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> You call yourselves southerners, yet your fight song, "Battle Hymn of the Republic", was written by a yankee. Might as well be the fighting Abraham Lincolns. Your almost as stupid as Auburn fans, who can't decide if their mascot is the tiger or the war eagle.
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. Long time till duck season and I just had to stir the pot a little bit.
> ...



This from someone who supports the university of a state with more yankees than New York.  Please.
bd


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> No problems on my end. Its just funny that a school with such rich southern traditions picks it for football games. Its even better that nobody really know why. I get the feeling most of you guys don't appreciate the irony.  anyway, over and out.



Hey music lover, look at bitter root and twenty five ought six's posts for the answer to that quetion you are so deeply concerned about.  I have no problem with Gators who want to talk trash because Lord knows that we talk it to yall.  But this?  Are you serious?  I mean I know it's a long time until the season but this was the best you could do?  Our fight song?  We could care less about yall's fight song and most of us don't even know what it is.  You sure have got G.A. on your mind.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 1, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> This coming from a school that couldn't even pick a Gator for the Media Guide and ended up with a Crocodile... Silly little Gators.. Brains are for Bulldawgs!!
> 
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/football/college/news/2003/07/29/florida_croc_ap/



First thin g that came to mind when a gator thought it was funny about other teams not knowing what their mascot is... That would be like UGA putting a pit bull on the front of our media guide. Maybe you gators should know your own history before cracking on others...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Oh yes, the location of the person who wrote the fight song of your alma matter is the litmas test of being a southerner.
> 
> Hey, ya know what- the quad at UGA was fashioned after Yale's campus.  That must mean we are Ivy *Leagers* too.



nah...


----------



## tcward (May 1, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> This coming from a school that couldn't even pick a Gator for the Media Guide and ended up with a Crocodile... Silly little Gators.. Brains are for Bulldawgs!!
> 
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/football/college/news/2003/07/29/florida_croc_ap/


----------



## The Fever (May 1, 2008)

hahaha wow sorry just had to steal some of that for my signature.....GO DAWGS.....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 1, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Why is a theme song for a school in the Smoky Mountains "Rocky Top"???
> 
> Aren't the Rockies out west?? But then they name their hound mutt Smoky.
> 
> These colleges are so fickled....



Fickled..... 

60 I believe you summed it up with one word.


----------



## jdgator (May 1, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, so sorry fellas. I didn't know you  Univ. of Georgia fans were so sensitive. We can get back to sharing and caring any time you want. In all honesty, I'd probably be a little upset too if I beat the team whose QB won the Heisman last year.  

I happen to know that UGA didn't even pick the song until the 1930's. It was a trivia question on a radio show. Too bad you couldn't pick Hooray for Dixie hunh? I guess you got beat my Ole Miss on that one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Whats funny is someone from Florida, home of the most yankees outside of New York, coming on here and pointing out one possible yankee tie of a truly southern school.  Our song was not written by a yankee, the tune may have been, but not the song.



actually, the song was written by Julia Howe, born May 27, 1819, New York, New York.  

She wrote it while visiting a Union army camp on the Potomac River.

It was the favorite marching tune for the Federal Army.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Ohhhhhh, so sorry fellas. I didn't know you  Univ. of Georgia fans were so sensitive. We can get back to sharing and caring any time you want. In all honesty, I'd probably be a little upset too if I beat the team whose QB won the Heisman last year.
> 
> I happen to know that UGA didn't even pick the song until the 1930's. It was a trivia question on a radio show. Too bad you couldn't pick Hooray for Dixie hunh? I guess you got beat my Ole Miss on that one.



Sharing and caring?  Yuck!!  Nah I would rather stay at war.  Why are you so fascinated with our fight song?  Did you just have some extra time on your hands while you were washing all your jean shorts?  If you're bored you could always go change the oil in the Camarro.


----------



## larpyn (May 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> actually, the song was written by Julia Howe, born May 27, 1819, New York, New York.  OcEdited to Remove Profanity ----toEdited to Remove Profanity ----ber 17, 1910, MidEdited to Remove Profanity ----dleEdited to Remove Profanity ----town, Rhode IsEdited to Remove Profanity ----land.  Buried at Mount AuEdited to Remove Profanity ----burn CemEdited to Remove Profanity ----eEdited to Remove Profanity ----teEdited to Remove Profanity ----ry, CamEdited to Remove Profanity ----bridge, MassEdited to Remove Profanity ----aEdited to Remove Profanity ----chusetts.
> 
> She wrote it while visiting a Union army camp on the Potomac River.
> 
> It was the favorite marching tune for the Federal Army.



how could a school use such a song with all that profanity in it


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

larpyn said:


> how could a school use such a song with all that profanity in it



not really sure why "Middleton, Rhode Island" or "Massachusetts" is profanity.  I mean, I don't like them either, but they ain't cuss words.


----------



## larpyn (May 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> not really sure why "Middleton, Rhode Island" or "Massachusetts" is profanity.  I mean, I don't like them either, but they ain't cuss words.



i couldn't figure it out either??? 
one of the nazi censor settings must be too high


----------



## Buck (May 1, 2008)

Ya'll ever see Tebow's heisman?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Ya'll ever see Tebow's heisman?



ever seen Stafford's?  oh, wait...


----------



## k4deez (May 1, 2008)

I thought this was GON  not FON or TON.


----------



## Buck (May 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> ever seen Stafford's?  oh, wait...



   Nope!!

I did see a picture of him cuddling with a dude, though...


----------



## jdgator (May 1, 2008)

bonedog said:


> This from someone who supports the university of a state with more yankees than New York.  Please.
> bd



This is coming from somebody whose state capital never fell to the yankees. If y'all had tried a little harder, maybe you wouldn't singing the gettysburg address at your football games.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

lol... Tebow may kiss dudes, but Stafford is the one spending "quality time..."


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> This is coming from somebody whose state capital never fell to the yankees. If y'all had tried a little harder, maybe you wouldn't singing the gettysburg address at your football games.



Florida officially surrendered April 26, 1865. Union troops took over Tallahassee and immediately raised the United States flag. 
It would have ahappened a lot sooner if Tallahassee, Florida had been of any strategic importance.

You can talk about the University of Georgia all you want, but when you talk about the state as a whole, you're treading on thin ice.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 1, 2008)




----------



## jdgator (May 1, 2008)

I saw were someone is complaining about me calling people stupid and that I have to quit this banter or I might be banned. we'll have continue this in Jacksonville in a few months.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> I saw were someone is complaining about me calling people stupid and that I have to quit this banter or I might be banned. we'll have continue this in Jacksonville in a few months.



don't pay any mind to him.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> I saw were someone is complaining about me calling people stupid and that I have to quit this banter or I might be banned. we'll have continue this in Jacksonville in a few months.



Can't wait.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> ever seen Stafford's?  oh, wait...



Who was the last Jacket to win one?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who was the last Jacket to win one?



who is it NAMED after?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2008)

Exactly.  I know we haven't had one in a while but dang!!  Lol.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Exactly.  I know we haven't had one in a while but dang!!  Lol.



we got screwed out of one in 1999.  Ron Dayne?  Boo... Big Ten should be banned from Heisman talk. (Except for Desmond Howard, he was the man.)


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> we got screwed out of one in 1999.  Ron Dayne?  Boo... Big Ten should be banned from Heisman talk. (Except for Desmond Howard, he was the man.)



Now I'll agree with you there.  Ron Dayne was a fast lineman.  And an absolute bust as a pro.  Desmond was a good one and turned out to not be a half bad "common tator".


----------



## JD (May 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Did you just have some extra time on your hands while you were washing all your jean shorts?  If you're bored you could always go change the oil in the Camarro.


----------



## bullgator (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Ohhhhhh, so sorry fellas. I didn't know you  Univ. of Georgia fans were so sensitive. .



Hey jdgator, you really got the crotch sniffers going on this one!!!


----------



## Killer41 (May 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> who is it NAMED after?



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  THAT IS AWESOME!


----------



## Bitteroot (May 1, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Hey jdgator, you really got the crotch sniffers going on this one!!!



Take it from someone who was born and bred in Florida.

















I'm glad I moved!!!


----------



## JerkBait (May 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> It would have ahappened a lot sooner if Tallahassee, Florida had been of any strategic importance.




thats exactly right. 



also, is all of this coming from a person who's "location" is statesboro..... as in statesboro GEORGIA?  correct me if i am wrong but i think he works or lives in statesboro..... man with all that love and devotion toward florida you would think he would have chosen a school there. i mean do they not have any worth going to? no probably not.....


----------



## jdgator (May 1, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> thats exactly right.
> 
> 
> 
> also, is all of this coming from a person who's "location" is statesboro..... as in statesboro GEORGIA?  correct me if i am wrong but i think he works or lives in statesboro..... man with all that love and devotion toward florida you would think he would have chosen a school there. i mean do they not have any worth going to? no probably not.....



For the record I think GA is a fine state. Which is why I am moving to Statesboro to teach at GA Southern, starting fall '08. And I hope you guys aren't this sensitive about everything, because I was hoping to make some hunting buddies off this forum.


----------



## SuperSport (May 1, 2008)

Nah us TRUE Dawg fan love a GOOD fight!


----------



## SuperSport (May 1, 2008)

jdgator said:


> For the record I think GA is a fine state. Which is why I am moving to Statesboro to teach at GA Southern, starting fall '08. And I hope you guys aren't this sensitive about everything, because I was hoping to make some hunting buddies off this forum.



Are you talking about Tebow?
Superman gest sacked again!!! That makes..... How many?


----------



## creekbender (May 1, 2008)

*Po Lil Timmy*

and Again


----------



## bullgator (May 1, 2008)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm glad I moved!!!



Me too!!!!!!


----------



## BOWROD (May 1, 2008)

*gators*



jdgator said:


> You call yourselves southerners, yet your fight song, "Battle Hymn of the Republic", was written by a yankee. Might as well be the fighting Abraham Lincolns. Your almost as stupid as Auburn fans, who can't decide if their mascot is the tiger or the war eagle.
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. Long time till duck season and I just had to stir the pot a little bit.
> ...


-THATS ALRIGHT IT WOULDNT MATTER IF YOU CALLED THEM THE AUBURN COONS !!! THEY KICKED YOURE  ARSETHE LAST SEVERAL TIMES THEY PLAYED YA !!!!!!!!!


----------



## W4DSB (May 2, 2008)

"Why is a theme song for a school in the Smoky Mountains "Rocky Top"???

"Aren't the Rockies out west?? But then they name their hound mutt Smoky."

The original "Rocky Top" song describes a place called Rocky Top, Tennessee, which is one of the three peaks of Thunderhead Mountain in Tennessee (located in the Smoky Mountains) in the eastern part of the state. The peak is actually located along the border between Tennessee and North Carolina.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 2, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> -THATS ALRIGHT IT WOULDNT MATTER IF YOU CALLED THEM THE AUBURN COONS !!! THEY KICKED YOURE  ARSETHE LAST SEVERAL TIMES THEY PLAYED YA !!!!!!!!!



They are not the Auburn Coons,It's "The East Alabama GoatHumpers"Or for the more proper folks "The East Alabama School of Animal Husbandry"


----------



## MudDucker (May 3, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> lol... Tebow may kiss dudes, but Stafford is the one spending "quality time..."



Yes sir...he is spending quality times beating the pants off of Georgia Tech.

You know what they say, if you can't beat'em, run your mouth like you wish you could


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2008)

jdgator said:


> For the record I think GA is a fine state. Which is why I am moving to Statesboro to teach at GA Southern, starting fall '08. And I hope you guys aren't this sensitive about everything, because I was hoping to make some hunting buddies off this forum.


 
Man.... Georgia Southern has got to be desperate.... Bringing a Gator in to teach their kids... Whew... my son's application is getting ripped up... Don't need him sipping any of that Gatoraid...

And for the record... Georgia is a GREAT state!!


----------



## larpyn (May 4, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man.... Georgia Southern has got to be desperate.... Bringing a Gator in to teach their kids... Whew... my son's application is getting ripped up... Don't need him sipping any of that Gatoraid...
> 
> And for the record... Georgia is a GREAT state!!




i like the gnats best 
ga has some really good gnats in the summer.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 5, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Yes sir...he is spending quality times beating the pants off of Georgia Tech.
> 
> You know what they say, if you can't beat'em, run your mouth like you wish you could



I thought it was... "If you can't beat 'em, spoon 'em."


----------



## jdgator (May 5, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man.... Georgia Southern has got to be desperate.... Bringing a Gator in to teach their kids... Whew... my son's application is getting ripped up... Don't need him sipping any of that Gatoraid...
> 
> And for the record... Georgia is a GREAT state!!



Harsh! 

If it makes you feel any better, I got my PhD from Mississippi State University...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 5, 2008)

larpyn said:


> i like the gnats best
> ga has some really good gnats in the summer.....



Only down here where I live.  Go above the fall line and they don't have those dang things.  I don't notice them except when they get really bad but they are a pain.


----------



## Buck (May 5, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I thought it was... "If you can't beat 'em, spoon 'em."



That's pretty funny right there...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2008)

jdgator said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I got my PhD from Mississippi State University...


 
Why is that?? Can UF not count over 4??


----------



## MCG DAWG (May 6, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Harsh!
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I got my PhD from Mississippi State University...



No wonder you're a Gator.  . . cowbells ain't beat a soul in years!


----------



## jdgator (May 6, 2008)

What? Try this on for size:  Mississippi State beat Auburn, Bama, and Ole Miss last year. Plus they beat Bama two years in a row. Mississippi State is not the flailing dead retard people think it is. 


Kentucky too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Mississippi State is not the flailing dead retard people think it is.


 
Oh yeah?? At least you finally made it to a bowl last year... I'm sorry but I just had too...


----------



## AU Bassman (May 12, 2008)

Hey JD, not that it really means anything to me,but you know Timmy T is going to graduate with a NC and a heisman trophy. He will graduate with the distinction of NEVER HAVING BEATEN AU!!!!!!!!!

                               AU  Bassman


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 21, 2008)

What do you get when you cross a Gator with a pig????? You get nothing cuz there are some things even a pig won't do!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 21, 2008)

Woody's Janitor said:


> What do you get when you cross a Gator with a pig????? You get nothing cuz there are some things even a pig won't do!!!!!!!


 


Sad thing is about Gators... They don't even have a set of footballs......  I think that's why Tebow decided to go to UF... He was intimidated when he saw the UGA statue inside of Sanford.... Now he has a SET!!


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 21, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Yea, we've heard all this many times before on here...
> 
> Sorry, Jmike and others, but he started it...
> 
> ...





LETS RELIVE THAT MOMENT SHALL WE


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2008)

whitetailgitr said:


> LETS RELIVE THAT MOMENT SHALL WE



  Practice starts in a little over two months.  I can't wait!!


----------



## Hunter922 (May 21, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Harsh!
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I got my PhD from Mississippi State University...



So you live in Georgia , schooled in Mississippi and you love the gaydors.. That PHd must be in Geography...


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 21, 2008)

Hunter922 said:


> So you live in Georgia , schooled in Mississippi and you love the gaydors.. That PHd must be in Geography...



lol agreed hows that happen... congrats on the PHd thing but but how can someone thats seen most of the SE states pick FLORIDA as the one there gonna pull for in college football something dont ad up right


----------



## bullgator (May 21, 2008)

whitetailgitr said:


> lol agreed hows that happen... congrats on the PHd thing but but how can someone thats seen most of the SE states pick FLORIDA as the one there gonna pull for in college football something dont ad up right



His PHd means he's capable of thinking, therefore he's a Gator fan.
Besides, if he wanted to root for Bulldogs, he'd be better off with Miss. St. where they know how to spell Bulldogs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 21, 2008)

bullgator said:


> His PHd means he's capable of thinking, therefore he's a Gator fan.


 
So that doesn't say much for the Gators if he left UF to get his PHD at Mississippi State..


----------



## chadair (May 21, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Besides, if he wanted to root for Bulldogs, he'd be better off with Miss. St. where they know how to spell Bulldogs!



I'm sure they use smaller crayons at Miss State then at Uga.


----------



## chadair (May 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> So that doesn't say much for the Gators if he left UF to get his PHD at Mississippi State..



or maybe he didn't qualify, or maybe the cost. but he does say a lot about the man, he has  a phd. and he didn't have to drive thru Athens on a weekend to get it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 21, 2008)

chadair said:


> or maybe he didn't qualify, or maybe the cost.


 
Or maybe he just thought he would get a better education somewhere else...


----------



## chadair (May 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe he just thought he would get a better education somewhere else...




that is possible as well.... and the country needs more cow bell


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 21, 2008)

or maybe hes just weird just like everyother GAYdor fan


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 21, 2008)

chadair said:


> that is possible as well.... and the country needs more cow bell


----------



## chadair (May 21, 2008)

whitetailgitr said:


> or maybe hes just weird just like everyother GAYdor fan



amazing, another leghumper infatuated with gay people join the army, they won't ask.


----------



## bullgator (May 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> So that doesn't say much for the Gators if he left UF to get his PHD at Mississippi State..



Where did it say he left UF?


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 21, 2008)

chadair said:


> amazing, another leghumper infatuated with gay people join the army, they won't ask.



hey brother dont go down that road with me i know this is a sports talk forum and theres gonna be some arguments but i dont play that game


----------



## chadair (May 21, 2008)

whitetailgitr said:


> hey brother dont go down that road with me i know this is a sports talk forum and theres gonna be some arguments but i dont play that game



oh I'm scared now

you tell me what road to go down, and I'll see if I can make it.

you are gonna come on here calling gator fans gay, then you don't like it when the shoe is on the other foot. 

Grow up


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 21, 2008)

chadair said:


> oh I'm scared now
> 
> you tell me what road to go down, and I'll see if I can make it.
> 
> ...



i wasnt calling you gay  personally it was on a sports level your the one who got personal with it..... if you were to say dawgs fan are gay i would be like hey hey hey.... i wouldnt take it personally


----------



## chadair (May 21, 2008)

whitetailgitr said:


> i wasnt calling you gay  personally it was on a sports level your the one who got personal with it..... if you were to say dawgs fan are gay i would be like hey hey hey.... i wouldnt take it personally



Well I guess thats the difference in you and me.


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 21, 2008)

i guess it is..... cause if you gonna call me a leghumper and tell me to join the army they wont tell or sumthin like that im gonna take it personally


----------



## jdgator (May 21, 2008)

Hey guys, can we please keep this from getting personal? I'm not insulting anyone else's job, sexual preferences, or education, and I'd prefer it if you don't personally attack me. Please stick to sports.

Thanks, 

Jordan


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 22, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Hey guys, can we please keep this from getting personal? I'm not insulting anyone else's job, sexual preferences, or education, and I'd prefer it if you don't personally attack me. Please stick to sports.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jordan




sorry bout that bro..... i got a short fuse for when people have smart remarks to say to me and its a hour later and i realize i shoulda kept my mouth shut but stuff like that just gets to me even if somebody is playing when they say something smart to me i tend to get bent outta shape sometimes.... well at least i know the dawgs will stomp the gators in the ground and make them like it


----------



## MudDucker (May 22, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I thought it was... "If you can't beat 'em, spoon 'em."



Is that a north avenue trait?


----------



## chadair (May 22, 2008)

whitetailgitr said:


> i guess it is..... cause if you gonna call me a leghumper and tell me to join the army they wont tell or sumthin like that im gonna take it personally



"leghumper" is what we call all the dog fans on here. because some dog fans and some of us gator fans thought the UGAy and gaytor remarks were immature and should not be said.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 22, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Hey guys, can we please keep this from getting personal? I'm not insulting anyone else's job, sexual preferences, or education, and I'd prefer it if you don't personally attack me. Please stick to sports.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jordan


 
As the great Rodney King said... 






Can't we all just get along...

Although Rodney has never saw an SEC football game or he would undertsand that this is WAR........


----------



## MCG DAWG (May 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> As the great Rodney King said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does this mean we can't keep posting video of Tebow kissing his male roommate on the sidelines of a game?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2008)

whitetailgitr said:


> or maybe hes just weird just like everyother GAYdor fan



Hey man the name calling thing (Gaydor) isn't cool.  I'm not trying to be the forum police but that just takes the fun out of it.  chadair is a good guy even if he is a gator.  They call us leghumpers on here all the time and we call them swamp lizards or my personal favorite, ankle biters, but when it gets insulting and personal that goes beyond football talk.  Trust me I love to talk trash and I play rough, me and these Gators and Vowels have had some wars on here but we don't personally insult each other (just our teams).  Not trying to tell you what to do I just want this forum to stay fun.  We can thrash these Gators and Vowels without getting in the gutter.  Go Dawgs!!!  Sic Em!!!


----------



## MCG DAWG (May 22, 2008)

If anyone on here is truly getting their feelings hurt or offended by the term "leghumper", "Gaytors of UFag", or any other questioning their sexual preference then they need to grow MUCH, MUCH thicker skin.  

I post under the assumption that this entire sports board is in fun and is all the same things we'd say to each other sitting around a campfire in the fall arguing college football.   Remember you have to allow yourself to make the choice to be offended in the first place.  Take a step back, take a deep breath, and realize it's all good natured fun and poking at each other.  

Some of y'all are wound just a hair too tight imo! ;-)


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 22, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> If anyone on here is truly getting their feelings hurt or offended by the term "leghumper", "Gaytors of UFag", or any other questioning their sexual preference then they need to grow MUCH, MUCH thicker skin.
> 
> I post under the assumption that this entire sports board is in fun and is all the same things we'd say to each other sitting around a campfire in the fall arguing college football.   Remember you have to allow yourself to make the choice to be offended in the first place.  Take a step back, take a deep breath, and realize it's all good natured fun and poking at each other.
> 
> Some of y'all are wound just a hair too tight imo! ;-)



word...

Tebow





Stafford





say what you want about Reggie Ball, but I've never seen him doing any of that stuff.


----------



## jdgator (May 22, 2008)

Say whatever you want about teams, coaches, players, and fans in general. Just don't make any personal attacks aginst other board members; its unsportsmanlike and it kills the fun of trash-talking.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Say whatever you want about teams, coaches, players, and fans in general. Just don't make any personal attacks aginst other board members; its unsportsmanlike and it kills the fun of trash-talking.



I agree.


----------



## MCG DAWG (May 22, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Say whatever you want about teams, coaches, players, and fans in general. Just don't make any personal attacks aginst other board members; its unsportsmanlike and it kills the fun of trash-talking.




Like anyone down in the 'boro knows anything worth posting anyway?


----------



## JKG (May 22, 2008)

Go Gators!


----------



## bullgator (May 22, 2008)

OK....is UGAy in or out?......


----------



## MCG DAWG (May 22, 2008)

bullgator said:


> OK....is UGAy in or out?......



I think the mod types here would like us to refer to each other as "Esteemed Mr. Gator sir" and "Your Excellency Mr. Dawg"


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2008)

Heck no.  I'm all for trash talk.  Look all I'm saying is that if some stuff isn't off limits then it devolves into nothing but name calling.  I don't think that's a big deal.  I play plenty rough without calling anybody something that they would want to punch me for.  But if anybody wants to use "Your Excellency Mr. Dawg" I'm good with that.  Lol!!


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 22, 2008)

the dawgs will take care of the bussiness on the field with the gators thats when the fun will start


----------



## jdgator (May 22, 2008)

It must have been so hard for you to watch him win the Heisman Award for being the best quarterback in college football. Just absolutely brutal.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 22, 2008)

jdgator said:


> It must have been so hard for you to watch him win the Heisman Award for being the best quarterback in college football. Just absolutely brutal.


 

It was even harder watching him cry after every loss... There's no "Crying" in football... Maybe he should try soccer..


----------



## chadair (May 22, 2008)

jdgator said:


> It must have been so hard for you to watch him win the Heisman Award for being the best quarterback in college football. Just absolutely brutal.




all browning has to hold onto is cryin, then let him have it


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 22, 2008)

chadair said:


> all browning has to hold onto is cryin, then let him have it


 

Yeah, let me have it... Just like you let the Dawgs have it in Jacksonville....


----------



## chadair (May 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just like you let the Dawgs have it in Jacksonville....



are you talking about last year, or one of the last 3 out of 18


----------



## jdgator (May 22, 2008)

chadair said:


> are you talking about last year, or one of the last 3 out of 18




Ouch!


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 22, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I3-xQ5y1Ss4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I3-xQ5y1Ss4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

youll see alot of this


----------



## MCG DAWG (May 22, 2008)

chadair said:


> are you talking about last year, or one of the last 3 out of 18



No sir.  We prefer to look at two out of the last four or the overall record in the series.  We'd appreciate you doing the same.  Thanks.


----------



## chadair (May 22, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> No sir.  We prefer to look at two out of the last four or the overall record in the series.  We'd appreciate you doing the same.  Thanks.




can't see it with my orange and blue glasses on

I'll try looking thru a crystal football, but not sure I'll see anything in red black tho


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 22, 2008)

chadair said:


> can't see it with my orange and blue glasses on
> 
> I'll try looking thru a crystal football, but not sure I'll see anything in red black tho


 
Oh, so you're trying to look through broken peices of that football? Unless you boys got a replacement already..


----------



## chadair (May 23, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, so you're trying to look through broken peices of that football? Unless you boys got a replacement already..




atleast we had one to break


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 23, 2008)

jdgator said:


> It must have been so hard for you to watch him win the Heisman Award for being the best quarterback in college football. Just absolutely brutal.



actually, I'd bet that the UGA fans would be just fine with him winning 2 more Heisman trophies if he lost to UGA both years.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 23, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> actually, I'd bet that the UGA fans would be just fine with him winning 2 more Heisman trophies if he lost to UGA both years.



See Doc knows.  He can win all the trophies he wants.  I don't care about what an individual player does.  I mean it's nice for him but other than that what good does it do?  Recruiting?  We're doing fine in recruiting without that.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 23, 2008)

Now boys.  Play nice.  We don't want people to get offended.  Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## JKG (May 23, 2008)

chadair said:


> atleast we had one to break



I think waaaaaaaay back in 1980 they only gave out a certificate or a wooden trophy for a  NC...Giving out a crystal football for a NC is something a Dawg fan would know nothing of


----------



## Danuwoa (May 23, 2008)

JKG said:


> I think waaaaaaaay back in 1980 they only gave out a certificate or a wooden trophy for a  NC...Giving out a crystal football for a NC is something a Dawg fan would know nothing of



We'll tell you how we like it at the end of this season.


----------



## chadair (May 23, 2008)

JKG said:


> I think waaaaaaaay back in 1980 they only gave out a certificate or a wooden trophy for a  NC...Giving out a crystal football for a NC is something a Dawg fan would know nothing of



when you only have ONE, you have got to be a lot more careful and the last championship before 1980 for the dogs, the ncaa gave fire or spears to keep dinosaurs away


----------



## Danuwoa (May 23, 2008)

chadair said:


> when you only have ONE, you have got to be a lot more careful and the last championship before 1980 for the dogs, the ncaa gave fire or spears to keep dinosaurs away



Steve Superrior thinks that championship that yall won under him is his, not the school's.


----------



## chadair (May 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Steve Superrior thinks that championship that yall won under him is his, not the school's.





If it wasn't for SOS there would be no Florida football to brag about. So I'll have to agree with him....it's his


----------



## jdgator (May 24, 2008)

chadair said:


> when you only have ONE, you have got to be a lot more careful and the last championship before 1980 for the dogs, the ncaa gave fire or spears to keep dinosaurs away




Fire or spears for th bulldogs last trophy. That there is pretty darned funny.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2008)

jdgator said:


> Fire or spears for th bulldogs last trophy. That there is pretty darned funny.



Yeah I admit it.  It's funny.


----------

